# Georgia April Exam- I passed!!



## dougfaircloth (May 16, 2011)

I just recieved my scores from NCEES for the April Exam. I PASSED!!

I can't believe they released scores so soon. 37 days... is that new record?

Good luck eveybody!!


----------



## STEEL MAN (May 16, 2011)

dougfaircloth said:


> I just recieved my scores from NCEES for the April Exam. I PASSED!!
> I can't believe they released scores so soon. 37 days... is that new record?
> 
> Good luck eveybody!!



congrats doug on your FE.

So where's the banner?


----------



## DS58 (May 16, 2011)

MISSOURI is in too! yay I passed :bananapowerslide:


----------



## adamgram (May 16, 2011)

dougfaircloth said:


> I just recieved my scores from NCEES for the April Exam. I PASSED!!
> I can't believe they released scores so soon. 37 days... is that new record?
> 
> Good luck eveybody!!


So did I! Passed on the first try with only 2 engineering classes under my belt!


----------



## dneva (May 16, 2011)

Congrats, but no need to brag. Most importantly from what state?



adamgram said:


> dougfaircloth said:
> 
> 
> > I just recieved my scores from NCEES for the April Exam. I PASSED!!
> ...


----------



## adamgram (May 16, 2011)

dneva said:


> Congrats, but no need to brag. Most importantly from what state?
> 
> 
> adamgram said:
> ...


Sorry to brag, I couldn't help myself. I took the test in New Hampshire.


----------



## MGX (May 16, 2011)

Passed in Oklahoma.


----------



## okeng (May 16, 2011)

MGX said:


> Passed in Oklahoma.



Another "pass" in Oklahoma! I took the Environmental afternoon section. Go Thunder!


----------



## Miguel (May 16, 2011)

dougfaircloth said:


> I just recieved my scores from NCEES for the April Exam. I PASSED!!
> I can't believe they released scores so soon. 37 days... is that new record?
> 
> Good luck eveybody!!


Congratulations!

I did my test in Georgia and Thanks God I passed also!


----------



## Miguel (May 16, 2011)

dougfaircloth said:


> I just recieved my scores from NCEES for the April Exam. I PASSED!!
> I can't believe they released scores so soon. 37 days... is that new record?
> 
> Good luck eveybody!!


Congratulations!

I did my test in Georgia and Thanks God I passed also!;http://engineerboards.com/style_emoticons/default/bananadoggywow.gif


----------



## Krazy Bonne (May 16, 2011)

Passed in Illinois - Chemical


----------



## mikgtki (May 16, 2011)

dougfaircloth said:


> I just recieved my scores from NCEES for the April Exam. I PASSED!!
> I can't believe they released scores so soon. 37 days... is that new record?
> 
> Good luck eveybody!!


I passed in Georgia as well.

Congrats to everyone that passed.


----------



## Trulyd1 (May 16, 2011)

Congrats Everyone!!!!!

Passed in FL - Electrical


----------



## energydude (May 16, 2011)

mikgtki said:


> dougfaircloth said:
> 
> 
> > I just recieved my scores from NCEES for the April Exam. I PASSED!!
> ...



Congrats everyone!!!!!!


----------



## wongdaisiu (May 16, 2011)

Congrats all...looks like the results came out wicked fast.



energydude said:


> mikgtki said:
> 
> 
> > dougfaircloth said:
> ...


----------



## exel (May 17, 2011)

wongdaisiu said:


> Congrats all...looks like the results came out wicked fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chemical - Houston Texas.. I Passed !!!.. Congrats


----------



## mthossain1121 (May 18, 2011)

exel said:


> wongdaisiu said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats all...looks like the results came out wicked fast.
> ...



Passed in Arkansas! I did mine in mechanical


----------



## NEED2009 (May 19, 2011)

congrats to all passed...


----------

